# Бубновский, Дикуль, Борщенко...



## Владимир 062 (18 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте! Кто нибудь знает как метод Бубновского помогает при грыже позвоночника l5s1.?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Сен 2011)

Как любой метод,  кому как.


----------



## скептик (14 Окт 2011)

Не вижу на форуме отзывов по лечению грыж по методикам этих специалистов.
Хотелось бы знать мнение врачей и пациентов, пробоваших эти методы.


----------



## nats-77 (14 Ноя 2011)

А хуже стать может? Я делала КТ в феврале: Левосторонний сколиоз с вершиной в L3-4. Центральные грыжи Шморля в Th12-L5. L1-L2, L2-L3-остеохондроз 2ст, сдавления дурального мешка нет, L3-L4- остеохондроз 2ст, циркулярная протрузия диска 3мм без сдавления дурального мешка, L4-L5-остеохондроз 3ст, дорсальная грыжа 8мм со сдавлением дурального мешка, L5-S1-остеохондроз 3ст, смещение тела L5 на 4мм, левосторонняя медианно-парамедианная грыжа диска 7 мм со сдавлением дурального мешка и корешка S1.
 После этого обследования занималась с февраля по март в центре по методике Бубновского 18 раз. Самочувствие улучшилось, но появились боли в левой ягодице. Врач сказал, что это синдром грушевидной мышцы. В апреле простудилась, поэтому занятия прекратила (оставалось 6 раз). Спина не болела. В начале мая появились приступообразные боли в левой ноге от крестца. 3 дня утром пила Кеторол по 1т в день. Затем кололи Мелоксикам по 1 амп через день 3 раза. После этого боли почти прошли- утром после сна терпимая боль по наружней стороне левой ноги до щиколотки, в течении дня она практически проходила. Спина при этом не болела вообще. И так уже месяц.
 11.06 сделано МРТ: на серии МР томограмм, взвешенных поТ1 и Т2 в 2х проекциях лордоз сглажен. Ретролистез L4, L5 позвонков на 0,7 и 0,5 см соответственно. Продольная ось отклонена влево.
 Высота межпозвонковых дисков L4-S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
 Дорзальная медианная секвестрированная грыжа диска L4-L5, распространяющаяся на ширину ретролистеза, на оба межпозвонковые отверстия, суживая их, с распространением каудально на 1,0 см, размером 1,0 см, с признаками каудально лежащего секвестра 1,2*1,4*1,2 см, с компрессией дурального мешка и левого нервного корешка. Ширина позвоночного канала 0,5 см.
 Дорзальная медианная грыжа диска L5-S1, размером до 0,5 см, распространяющаяся на ширину ретролистеза и в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон, суживая их, умеренно компремирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка.
 Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыж дисков, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
 Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.

*Могло ли секвестрирование произойти от физических нагрузок?*


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2011)

nats-77 написал(а):


> *Могло ли секвестрирование произойти от физических нагрузок?*



Нет, это обычный процесс трансформации грыжи, дальше будет процесс рассасывания и через год сделав МРТ мы увидим совершенно другую картину.


----------



## nats-77 (15 Ноя 2011)

А какую картину можно увидеть? Она рассасываться будет? То есть может лучше стать???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Ноя 2011)

nats-77 написал(а):


> А какую картину можно увидеть?



например вот такую:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/394/


----------



## olga30 (17 Дек 2011)

Я, кстати, тоже думаю про Бубновского. Владимир, не могли бы пояснить - что значит обдерут как липку? Т е 100 % не будет никакой пользы? Если это так, то нужно открыто заявить , что клиники Бубновского - мошеники.


----------



## Lerochka (17 Дек 2011)

А центры Дикуля? Про них молчать?


----------



## olga30 (17 Дек 2011)

Один из моих коллег-танцоров лечился у кинезитерапевта (не знаю, правильно ли я написала слово). Успешно продолжает проф деятельность. Поэтому и интересуюсь. Тоже хочу продолжать. Может, есть нюансы, которые пациент должен учитывать сам, может, должен учитывать Дикуль/Бубновский.  Но считать такое огромное течение простым мошенничеством, мне кажется, нельзя.


----------



## gudkov (17 Дек 2011)

милка 26 написал(а):


> Но если вы будете ходит именно к нам и заниматься на наших тренажерах всё пройдёт. Доверия они мне не внушили, расстроили очень.



На тренажеры можно ходить без всякого Дикуля и Бубновского. У них один плюс, типа грамотные в этой области тренеры, но и без тренеров вы сами можете определить для себя круг нужных вам упражнений и заниматься за абонентскую плату обычного тренажерного зала.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Дек 2011)

Кинезиотерапия - это практически то же, что и ЛФК. Разница та же, что и между мануальной терапией и дефанотерапией (практически никакой, хотя авторы более модных названий приведут Вам массу "примеров" отличия между  ними). Разница же между Дикулем и Бубновским  в том, что у Дикуля работают грамотные врачи-вертеброневрологи( за всех не ручаюсь).Центры оснащены диагностической аппаратурой, в том числе и аппаратами МРТ. А вот у Бубновского таковых не наблюдается. И главной фишкой у Бубновского является то, что даже острые артриты обещают вылечить безмедикаментозно, что является полной профанацией и невежеством. И центров Бубновского намного больше, чем у Дикуля. Бизнес..


----------



## olga30 (17 Дек 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Кинезиотерапия - это практически то же, что и ЛФК. Разница та же, что и между мануальной терапией и дефанотерапией (практически никакой, хотя авторы более модных названий приведут Вам массу "примеров" отличия между ними). Разница же между Дикулем и Бубновским в том, что у Дикуля работают грамотные врачи-вертеброневрологи( за всех не ручаюсь).Центры оснащены диагностической аппаратурой, в том числе и аппаратами МРТ. А вот у Бубновского таковых не наблюдается. И главной фишкой у Бубновского является то, что даже острые артриты обещают вылечить безмедикаментозно, что является полной профанацией и невежеством. И центров Бубновского намного больше, чем у Дикуля. Бизнес..


 
Что-то я засомневалась - может, то, что я делаю, не считается ЛФК, а просто набор упражнений, которые делаются самостоятельно? ЛФК подразумевает работу с врачом?

Спасибо за разъяснения про центры. Про Дикуля слышала, он у нас на радио часто в передачах выступает.


----------



## Константин 1 (18 Дек 2011)

Относительно кинезиотерапии. Полагаю, все погорячились с просто набором упражнений.... Уважаемые доктора полагаю лукавят с подобной оценкой......  не просто, и не только упражнения, и не только ЛФК (кстати многие врачи ЛФК, так сказать, расширяют свой медицинский кругозор кинезиологией и не брезгуют, да и невропатологи и другие специалисты) и много чего еще..... Кинезиология, в общем, позволяет диагностировать работу системы (чел организм) и в целом и в частности. Хороший кинезиолог на вес золота, лучшего диагноста трудно найти....  Кому интересно, "шагайте" к профессору Васильевой Л.Ф. В общем она сегодня в РФ ведущий специалист в этой области 
Бубновский - было хорошее начало (это было давно и уже .....) сегодня пшик. Основное направление "лечим здоровых". С реальными проблемами, лучше идти мимо.... С центрами Дикулея, к сожалению примерно та же история. Все брендировно и давно утеряло медицинскую составляющую. Возразите,  там (у Дикуля) типа есть нечто и даже томограф. К Бубновскому можно придти с готовыми результаттми МРТ и что это меняет.....  Все это называется вполне конкретно, ФРАНШИЗА. Сие не предполагает медицинских составляющих, но предполагает честный отъем денег у населения.....


----------



## Uleys (18 Дек 2011)

Позволю себе высказать свое мнение по данному вопросу. Полностью согласен с доктором Бубновским в том, что грыжа-это (в основном) результат длительного денегеративного процесса. Проще говоря результат того (опять же не берем травмы) что диск долгое время недополучал "питания". Питание приносится кровью, кровеносные сосуды проходят в том числе и сквозь мышцы. Главное-это восстановление нормального кровообращения в данном участке, возвращения мышцам нормального тонуса (для нормальной циркуляции крови)а также усиление мышечного каркаса, который "поддерживает" позвоночник и, в случае, если естественный амортизатор (диск) не в порядке, берет функции амортизатора в большей степени на себя. Самым эффективным в данном случае являются физические упражнения. Конечно, под руководством опытного инструктора и после консультации с врачом. Консультация врача необходима для того, чтоб четко для себя (и для тренера) уяснить, какие движения можно делать, а с какими немного повременить (в зависимости от локализации и типа проблемы позвоночника).


----------



## gudkov (18 Дек 2011)

КОНСТАНТИН написал(а):


> Кому интересно, "шагайте" к профессору Васильевой Л.Ф. В общем она сегодня в РФ ведущий специалист в этой области



Ненавязчивй такой пеар?))) Уже не в первый раз вставляешь энтого профессора в свои сообщения))) Может не стоит так явно?



Uleys написал(а):


> ...что диск долгое время недополучал "питания". Питание приносится кровью...



Нету в диске взрослого человека никаких сосудов, и нет и уже с 4-8 летнего возраста. Так ничего кровью туда не "приносится"


----------



## Uleys (19 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Нету в диске взрослого человека никаких сосудов, и нет и уже с 4-8 летнего возраста. Так ничего кровью туда не "приносится"


Межпозвонковый диск не имеет своей сосудистой системы и поэтому питается за счёт других тканей. Важным источником питательных веществ для диска являются мышцы спины, именно их дистрофия чаще всего приводит к развитию заболевания.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2011)

Повторюсь в очередной раз:" Страшная вещь воинствующий дилетантизм!". Но благодаря Гудкову, являющемуся представителем пациентов, а не врачей, глупейшие "рекомендации" дилетантов не навредят людям, жаждущим выздоровления.


----------



## gudkov (19 Дек 2011)

Uleys написал(а):


> Важным источником питательных веществ для диска являются мышцы спины, именно их дистрофия чаще всего приводит к развитию заболевания.



С каких это пор мышцы стали питать межпозвонковый диск?)))) МПД получает питание через замыкательные пластинки позвонков, путем диффузии, причем тут вообще мышцы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2011)

Гудков, вас рекламщики, побьют!


----------



## Осипов Сергей (11 Янв 2012)

Чем берет Бубновский? Как и Данилов - обещанием полного здоровья, что грыжа рассосется и не будет беспокоить. К тому же его позиция импонирует волевым людям - одно дело получать процедуры, другое дело самому лечить болезнь на тренажерах. Но вот насчет эффективности, не знаю, не знаю. Почитал его книжку "Грыжа - не приговор", там все бодрячком так, уверенно. Типо грыжа - фигня, надо качать мышцы. А потом на одном из форумов читаю в заметках врача, что к ним поступало три человека от Бубновского с осложнениями грыжи. Конечно, может ученики плохие были, не из Москвы, но тот факт, что научить не может хорошо учеников, вызывает сомнения в отточенности метода. Везде в форумах слышно - ученики работают хуже гуру. Рисковать здоровьем? Не знаю, идея хорошая, а вот реализация.

Но, с другой стороны, один мой реальный знакомый из Казахстана по аське дал положительный отзыв.


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Чем берет Бубновский? Как и Данилов - обещанием полного здоровья, что грыжа рассосется и не будет беспокоить



Берут тем, что списывают на свои методики естественное выздоровление. Если у человека грыжи нормально лизируются, то с Бубновским или без него это все равно произойдет, только в первом случае Бубновский сможет гордо стукнуть себя в грудь кулаком, и сказать - Это благодаря моему методу (не забыв взять при этом денег за "лечение"). А так как сами по себе выздоравливают 80-85% людей, то...,это по сути нескончаемая кормушка, остальных "неудачников" всегда можно сплавить на операцию, сопроводив ремаркой, что мол вы попали как раз в тот 1% невезучих, которым наш метод не помог))))
А если по существу, то пройдись по качковским форумам, там куча народу переносит грыжи на ногах, даже не прерывая тренировок, а на курсах АС так грыжи  вообще за пару-тройку месяцев лизируются. Но то качки, а обычный то народ не в курсе, вот и платят за "воздух".


----------



## gudkov (12 Янв 2012)

Это отзыв не по Бубновскому, а просто человек сам выздоровел попутно подарив Бубновскому денег))) Что там за такие эксклюзивные инструктора и упражнения, чтоб платить такие бешаные бабки, мне непонятно.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (12 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Это отзыв не по Бубновскому, а просто человек сам выздоровел попутно подарив Бубновскому денег))) Что там за такие эксклюзивные инструктора и упражнения, чтоб платить такие бешаные бабки, мне непонятно.


 
Вы упускаете момент, что Бубновский дал ему некую *СХЕМУ*, а уж что было причиной и следствием, никто не знает. Скорее всего выздоровел сам, но получил схему занятий.


----------



## Andreypenza (14 Янв 2012)

Всем доброго времени суток! У нас в городе есть центр лечения спины по методу Бубновского, рекламируют они себя хорошо. Кто ни будь проходил курс лечения в подобном центре? Действительно ли есть результат от их методике или это всего лишь "сбор денег"? Так, как курс лечения у них не дешевый.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Янв 2012)

"Сбор денег".


----------



## krokodil (15 Янв 2012)

Что-то мне кажется, что программист Гудков не по призванию работает..... Столько знаний и умений зазря пропадает! М.б., вообще всё в организме "само лизируется"? И интеллект заодно?


----------



## Valdisss (15 Янв 2012)

Сергей Осипов, что бы Вы знали. Ходил на консультацию в центр Бубновскому. Мне дали лист с картинками (зарядкой убирающей боль), которую я 2 недели назад нашёл в интернете совершенно в другом месте. Ничего они нового не придумывают, а используют накопленные знания и продают людям, которым лень читать и искать, но которые готовы платить.
Сразу Вас предостерегу - при вытяжке создаётся кратковременный эффект улучшения, но в разы увеличивается вероятность рецидива. Вас подсаживают на наркотик.


----------



## gudkov (15 Янв 2012)

krokodil написал(а):


> М.б., вообще всё в организме "само лизируется"?



Да нет  конечно, что вы))) Даже когда люди с каменными топорами бегали, каждый из них имел пр себе замечательный Дэнас, и грыжи МПД лизировали во все времена исключительно только им)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## zMarinaz (16 Янв 2012)

krokodil написал(а):


> Что-то мне кажется, что программист Гудков не по призванию работает..... Столько знаний и умений зазря пропадает!


 Программистом выгоднее - больше з/п.


----------



## Fel_1234 (14 Фев 2012)

Друзья,
Моё мнение такое: методика Бубновского возможно и неплохая, но врачи в его центрах попадаются совершенно неадекватные. Мне в киевском такое наговорили, что вообще непонятно как я ещё мог самостоятельно передвигаться. Тщательное обследование (МРТ + нормальный врач) показало, что все те выводы были полным бредом!!!
Создаётся такое впечатление, что это просто обычный тренажёрный зал, а врач там сидит чисто для антуража.
Но действительно – физкультура самое лучшее лечение. Просто нормальный врач должен дать ряд рекомендаций по разным упражнениям.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Фев 2012)

Andreypenza написал(а):


> Действительно ли есть результат от их методике.


 
все будет зависеть насколько сильно у вас желание выздороветь)))


----------



## Natta (18 Мар 2012)

Fel_1234 написал(а):


> Друзья,
> Моё мнение такое: методика Бубновского возможно и неплохая, но врачи в его центрах попадаются совершенно неадекватные. Мне в киевском такое наговорили, что вообще непонятно как я ещё мог самостоятельно передвигаться. Тщательное обследование (МРТ + нормальный врач) показало, что все те выводы были полным бредом!!!
> Создаётся такое впечатление, что это просто обычный тренажёрный зал, а врач там сидит чисто для антуража.
> Но действительно – физкультура самое лучшее лечение. Просто нормальный врач должен дать ряд рекомендаций по разным упражнениям.


Это из-за того, что Бубновский потерял контроль, а врачи не работают лично с больным... все идет на откуп молодым инструкторам, которые тупо крепят к тренажеру, а сами не понимают ничего в медицине... должна быть личная работа на каждом этапе тренировки..


----------



## Илья_ (29 Мар 2012)

Скачивал книжки Бубновского, ничего особенного: откройте любой журнал по бодибилдингу и фитнесу - все эти упражнения там будут.

Я занимаюсь дома, делаю все то же самое и не плачу за абонемент. Поясница не беспокоит, главное помнить как правильно сидеть и поднимать, если будет надо, тяжести.

У меня три "миникомплекса", я их чередую по порядку:

Неделя 1:   А, Б, В, А,
Неделя 2:   Б, В, А, Б,
Неделя 3:   В, А, Б, В.

То есть четыре тренировки в неделю.

А:
1) подъемы корпуса из положения лежа, ноги согнуты в коленях, в нижнем положении поясница прижата к полу;
2) наклоны вперед на согнутых ногах.

Б:
1) подъемы коленей в висе на двери;
2) подъемы таза лежа на животе на краю стола;

В:
1) повороты корпуса лежа на полу с гантелями на вытянутых перед собой руках, ноги согнуты в коленях, поясница прижата;
2) повороты корпуса на краю кровати с гантелей в руке.


По одному упражнению на сгибание и разгибание позвоночника. Хотите - попробуйте, упражнения* безопаснее**, чем* некоторые в книгах Бубновского. Если врачи на этом форуме увидят в них что-то плохое, пусть тут напишут, но на мне они работают и хуже мне точно не делают.


----------



## Английский пациент (30 Авг 2012)

По всей видимости вы, или ваши друзья-соседи имели дело с центрами Бубновского, о существовании которых Бубновский ничего не слышал. А происходит это так. Алчные доктора, видя манящие доллары, открывают свои центры, чуть меняя название "Центр кинезитерапии", "Еспина" и тд, берут обычных хирургов(в лучшем случае, а то и терапевтов) и хотят косить бабло. А потом на форумах всплывают негативные отзывы о методике Сергея Михайловича. Посещайте сертифицированные центры Бубновского. В Украине, это Киев, Харьков, Донецк, остальные центры - надувательство!Кстати, Бубновский приезжает в Киев, Харьков в середине сентября. Так что, есть возможность высказать ему все в глаза!


----------



## Kasandra (6 Окт 2012)

А про Боршенко, есть мнения? Кто- нибудь кроме меня сталкивался?


----------



## футболист. (20 Июл 2013)

Мое мнение по поводу системы Бубновского (Дикуля) очень жесткое. Это АДАПТАЦИОННАЯ система, направленная на снятие болевого симптома, плюс устранения гиподинамии. Поточный метод. Персональную программу Вам никто ктоме Вас подбирать не будет. Сколиозникам и кривым тазам к Бубновскому - Дикулю воопще запрет надо ввести законадательный. Перекосят так, что месяцами будете не понимат где-чего тянет. 
И последнее разница между адаптацией и реабилитацией в том, что системы адаптации предполагают максимальное преспособление к сложившейся ситуации (например грыже), реабилитация предполагает устранение первопричины - мышечной ассиметрии, создавшейхронический прегруз в секторе позвоночника, где выскочила сопля и уже сама теперь является патологическим фактором.


----------



## Aless (22 Апр 2014)

Я ходила к Бубновскому в официальный центр в Омске. На индивидуальные, причем, занятия. Спасибо, помогли спровоцировать обострение и подрасти грыже. С чего? Да просто неверно усадили за упражнение на тренажере, после чего и возникла боль. "Это у вас мышцы, пройдет" - супер, не правда ли? 
P.s за оставшиеся занятия денюжка не возвращается) и вообще нет оплаты по занятиям, только сразу за весь курс. Делайте выводы)


----------



## Сапет (22 Апр 2014)

Andreypenza написал(а):


> Всем доброго времени суток! У нас в городе есть центр лечения спины по методу Бубновского, рекламируют они себя хорошо. Кто ни будь проходил курс лечения в подобном центре? Действительно ли есть результат от их методике или это всего лишь "сбор денег"? Так, как курс лечения у них не дешевый.




Я склоняюсь к тому , что это сбор денег !!! Если заниматься по - Бубновскому, то только под его непосредственным руководством. т.к. инструкорам я больше не доверяю  !!! Поверьте мне - я через это уже прошёл !!! Я занимаюсь по системе Дикуля в щадящем режиме , и то аккуратно !!! Укрепляю мышцы позвоночника ( упражнения, в основном ,лёжа на полу ) , что необходимо делать в обязательном порядке ( по-моему ) !!!


----------



## дядя Саке (20 Фев 2017)

Обмен надо разогнать как в качке, ткани восстановятся, где надо зарастет и рассосется. Не скажу про массаж, но слышал мнение мануальщика; "при правильном лфк он не нужен" В общем, нужен специалист типа Бубновского, чтобы был рост нагрузки.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Фев 2017)

дядя Саке написал(а):


> Обмен надо разогнать как в качке, ткани восстановятся, где надо зарастет и рассосется. Не скажу про массаж, но слышал мнение мануальщика; "при правильном лфк он не нужен" В общем, нужен специалист типа Бубновского, чтобы был рост нагрузки.


Что-то как-то у этого Бубновского половину пациентов потом на операционный стол попадает. Не очень хорошие отзывы об его методах. Да при при правильном ЛФК вроде как массаж не нужен. Но такого достаточно сложно добиться.


----------



## Evpatiy (20 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Что-то как-то у этого Бубновского половину пациентов потом на операционный стол попадает. Не очень хорошие отзывы об его методах. Да при при правильном ЛФК вроде как массаж не нужен. Но такого достаточно сложно добиться.


А другая половина выздоравливает и забывает о проблемах со спиной вообще.Вывод; подходит,но не всем. Кстати часть из тех,кто на стол попадает -тоже выздоравливают после операций)


----------



## Миша234 (20 Фев 2017)

@дядя Саке, какой Бубновский???Этого чудилу нужно десятой дорогой обходить.Почитайте отзывы хотя бы про его центры!


----------



## Aleksssss82 (20 Фев 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @дядя Саке, какой Бубновский???Этого чудилу нужно десятой дорогой обходить.Почитайте отзывы хотя бы про его центры!


Согласен , видел пару видео этого врача как он там людей закручивает, там не то что грыжи вылезут .


----------



## Evpatiy (20 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> По плохеть может даже больше чем после вашего Мануальщика! Если уж рассматривать центр лечения, то лучше ДИКУЛЯ центр. Там мозгов у больше у людей в этом центре.


У Бубновского хоть мед образование есть,и методика  имеет  хоть какую то доказательную базу

Примерно 50 на 50 кого то "вылечили" а кого-то "доломали"Вам же нравится теория про "естественный отбор"?


----------



## Дима Билайн (21 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Примерно 50 на 50 кого то "вылечили" а кого-то "доломали"Вам же нравится теория про "естественный отбор"?


У дикуля и бубновского одинаковые методики,  просто у дикуля в центре есть врачи неврологи и подход к каждому клиенту а в центре бубновского стандартный тест на укороченные бицепсы бедер и вперёд на тренажеры все почти одни и те же упражнения,  стало плохо?  Приложи лёд и делай дальше, а если нет улучшения значит плохо занимаешься


----------



## Миша234 (21 Фев 2017)

@Дима Билайн, ну бред же, укороченую мышцу долбить какими-то упражнениями.


----------



## Дима Билайн (21 Фев 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @Дима Билайн, ну бред же, укороченую мышцу долбить какими-то упражнениями.


Долбят антагонисты


----------



## Миша234 (21 Фев 2017)

@Дима Билайн, какая разница!


----------



## Дима Билайн (21 Фев 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @Дима Билайн, какая разница!


Большая


----------



## дядя Саке (21 Фев 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @дядя Саке, какой Бубновский???Этого чудилу нужно десятой дорогой обходить.Почитайте отзывы хотя бы про его центры!


Центры да, можно обходить, я имел в виду физкультуру с увеличением нагрузки за счет веса снарядов. Бубновский думаю напишет действенный комплекс, но он занят маркетингом и инвестициями


----------



## Миша234 (21 Фев 2017)

@Дима Билайн, разница никакая, даже накачав антагонисты они же не розтягнут укороченую мышцу.


----------



## Ares (15 Июл 2019)

Я была и у Дикуля в отделении Лосиный остров и у Бубновского. Сначала пошла к Дикулю, когда начались головокружения. МРТ, диагноз 2 грыжи в шее по 3мм, рекомендации, мидокалм, бетасерк и ЛФК обязательно. Взяла сразу курс ЛФК, к ним прилагалась магнитотерапия. В зале занятие с инструктором. Делают в самом начале занятий какие-то снимки фотоаппаратом, сколиоз типа должен уменьшиться к концу курса. 1 курс ЛФК ничего не дал, хотя обещали результат чуть ли не сразу, наоборот, стало только хуже, пошла сделала еще МРТ, уже на 1,5 тесла, у них в центре мрт аппарат на 1 тесла, результат-появилась еще 1 грыжа. Это я отдала денег за то, чтобы у меня грыж прибавилось. Неврологи все молодые женщины, толком ничего не знают.Более-менее понравился только мануальный терапевт Скурыхин. Он много что прояснил мне. Ушла оттуда с плохим впечатлением. Молодые врачи и инструктора по лфк ничего толком не знают. Всем один и тот же комплекс упражнений дают. Далее Бубновский, записалась к нему лично на консультацию, 10 тыс. приехала, переоделась, отдал девочкам мои диски, прощупал пульс, смерил давление. Тахикардия говорит, мышцы ослабли наверное. Потом провел ручное обследование на кушетке, проверил растяжку, мышцы, вердикт - грыжи в шее так как мышцы ног слабые. Я в полном ауте, в голове вопрос, при чем тут ноги и шея, сначала думала не так расслышала, переспросила, ответ тот же. Посмотрела зал, первое занятие типа бесплатно, входит в консультацию.....нагрузили по полной, сказали надо ноги качать и грыжи в шее уменьшатся. В общем ушла я оттуда с мыслью, что "неужели у меня на лбу написано Дура". Расстроилась очень и решила больше не ходить ни к Дикулю, ни к Бубновскому. Может кому-то полезна будет моя история. Рассказала все как было. Не помогают фиг с ними, не навредили бы.


----------



## AIR (15 Июл 2019)

Ares написал(а):


> В общем ушла я оттуда с мыслью, что "неужели у меня на лбу написано Дура". Р


Нуу,  как Вам сказать...
Вы пошли лечить заболевание к физкультурникам...


----------



## Ares (15 Июл 2019)

@AIR, к кому направили, туда и пошла. Ибо в теме касаемо грыж я была тогда профаном. К мануальным терапевтам тоже обращалась, в частности к вам, не помогло.


----------



## AIR (16 Июл 2019)

Ares написал(а):


> К мануальным терапевтам тоже обращалась, в частности к вам, не помогло.


Тем более идти к фитнес инструкторам смысла не было никакого..


----------



## Rokir (9 Ноя 2019)

Мне как раз рекомендовали Бубновского, посмотрел отзывы в Яндексе — на первый взгляд отрицательных не увидел. Любые сетевые клиники это такой же сбор денег, к кому тогда идти лечить позвоночник?


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Ноя 2019)

@Rokir, Вся проблема с Бубновским что это по сути просто спортзал. Я пробовал ходит в такой.
Пришел. Рассказал что у меня мышечно-тонический синдром. Показал, какие мышцы зажаты, в какую сторону тело перекошено, имеется также вращение. Меня выслушали. Я спросил какие упражнения нужно делать? Мне сказали, что нужно делать общие упражнения, постепенно все выравняется. По моему и так понятно что это глупо по сути. С чего оно должно выровняться? Но я все рано решил пробовать ходить. Ходит 1,5 мес. и потом бросил, т.к. надоело постоянно с обострениями валяться после этой тренировки дома. Ходил с утра и после этого почти сутки лежал ничего не делал, т.к. статика с поясницы и шеи слетала и то кружилась голова, то в ноги стреляло. Короче болячка была в острой фазе.

Вывод - они не умеют работать с конкретными мышцами, они вообще не разбираются в функционировании мышечной системы.
По этому поможет или не поможет зависит от степени проблемы с мышцами. Более менее здоровым, у кого нет сильных перекосов помогает.


----------



## Rokir (10 Ноя 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вывод - они не умеют работать с конкретными мышцами, они вообще не разбираются в функционировании мышечной системы.


Понятно, что компетентных специалистов, готовых глубоко разбираться в проблеме пациента, не так много и деятельность бóльшей части всех этих клиник и «лечебных центров» сводится к получению прибыли. Вопрос в том, как же лечиться тогда? К кому идти? Может есть какой-то проверенных список клиник или врачей?


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Ноя 2019)

@Rokir, Я в своем небольшом городе Новокузнецке проверил три центра, которые якобы восстановительное лечение. И везде одно и тоже есть программа написанная кем-то и они работают по этой программе. И везде не учитываются особенности пациента. Просто если хуже бросаешь и все.

Лично как я понимаю восстановительное лечение (работа с мышцами). Приходишь там инструктор, который смотрит механику движения человека, ощупывает руками все мышцы, находит проблемные зоны. А дальше составляет программу упражнений под конкретные мышцы. И это явно не симметричные упражнения, т.к. есть перекос тела (что-то растягивать, что-то укреплять и т.п.).
А просто так укреплять тот кривой сложившей стереотип движения смысла нет. А все программы именно это и делают. Т.е. это просто спортзалы с вывеской ЛФК и за это берут деньги и все.

Может быть в крупных городах что-то и есть по серьезнее, но в моем городе остается только сам себе инструктор, что я и делаю же давно. Жаль себя не видно как ты двигаешься. Надо бы я чувствую видеокамеру повесить и записывать свою собственную гимнастику, чтобы поглядеть себя со стороны.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Ноя 2019)

@Rokir, Вот здесь на 15 странице https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28649/page-15
доктор @AIR, как раз и написал какое должно быть ЛФК.


----------



## Алексей976 (28 Ноя 2019)

Ares написал(а):


> .





Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Rokir, Вся проблема с Бубновским что это по сути просто спортзал. Я пробовал ходит в такой.
> Пришел. Рассказал что у меня мышечно-тонический синдром. Показал, какие мышцы зажаты, в какую сторону тело перекошено, имеется также вращение. Меня выслушали. Я спросил какие упражнения нужно делать? Мне сказали, что нужно делать общие упражнения, постепенно все выравняется. По моему и так понятно что это глупо по сути. С чего оно должно выровняться? Но я все рано решил пробовать ходить. Ходит 1,5 мес. и потом бросил, т.к. надоело постоянно с обострениями валяться после этой тренировки дома. Ходил с утра и после этого почти сутки лежал ничего не делал, т.к. статика с поясницы и шеи слетала и то кружилась голова, то в ноги стреляло. Короче болячка была в острой фазе.
> 
> Вывод - они не умеют работать с конкретными мышцами, они вообще не разбираются в функционировании мышечной системы.
> По этому поможет или не поможет зависит от степени проблемы с мышцами. Более менее здоровым, у кого нет сильных перекосов помогает.



Александр, добрый вечер! Заниматься нужно не 1,5 мес., как Вы пишете, а год, или полтора. Работать надо над собой, а иногда и заставлять в любом возрасте, ведь ничего само собой не приходит. Мышцы - они очень капризные) к ним нужен особый и осторожный подход. И тогда состояние улучшится. Мне 43 года и тоже однажды перекосило. Более 4 месяцев: уколы, физиотерапия, электрофорез с Карипазимом, капельницы, блокады. Чего только не было) Толку - 0. Специалисты Бубновского в Брянском филиале помогли. Я приобрел МТБ-1 плюс отжимания, пресс и приседания через день. Свои ощущения нужно слушать и понимать что необходимо делать. Но не переусердствовать) Удачи всем и никогда не отчаиваться!)


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Ноя 2019)

Алексей976 написал(а):


> Александр, добрый вечер! Заниматься нужно не 1,5 мес., как Вы пишете, а год, или полтора.


Да это понятно. Я уже 8 лет чем только не занимаюсь.



Алексей976 написал(а):


> Мышцы - они очень капризные) к ним нужен особый и осторожный подход. И тогда состояние улучшится.


Вот это главная фраза. Я с вами согласен полностью. Проблема не в самом тренажере. МТБ-1 - у меня он тоже дома есть, я сам на нем занимаюсь.
Проблема в том, что в этих во всех залах за частую инструктора - мальчики у которых знаний ноль. Они тупо знают программу, но не разбираются в мышцах совсем к сожалению.
А тут нужно делать не все подряд по бумажке, а с умом подходить ко всем упражнениям. И к сожалению опытного инструктора не хватает как обычно.
А в зал ходить это пустое занятие по сути. У меня только обострение было от тех программ которые мне придумывали. Так бы все ничего, но нужно еще работать, а если ты потом лежишь целый день после тренировки как работать.
По этому только самому потихоньку.


----------



## Алексей976 (28 Ноя 2019)

Это точно) Самому и потихоньку)


----------

